# Perfezione



## Lettrice (25 Luglio 2010)

Secondo i vostri gusti e tendenze... descrivete un momento che ritenete "perfetto" nella vostra vita.
Il mio e' in bicicletta, non posso farci nulla, sono una solitaria...mi ricordo una mattina, quando ancora per lavoro, andavo in un ufficio grigio e palloso... ci andavo in bici 7.5 km sola andata... quella mattina ascoltavo Beethoven la IX, cosa che non faccio mai perche' non ascolto musica classica... comunque quella mattina dopo aver portato Sbarella all'asilo, ho cominciato a pedalare con Ludovico e cazzo, sara' stata la luce del mattino riflessa sull'acqua, il sonno dello svegliarsi alle 5... in ogni caso mi sembrava di pedalare nella bellezza piu' pura... quella che non ha bisogno di un codice a barre per definirne il valore.
Non ero fumata ma ho pensato di essere dio:rotfl:
Era il mio momento "perfetto".
Dopo quello ne son seguiti altri, ma ero sempre sola con musica nelle orecchie... quel e' il vostro?
Non sto prendendo per il culo eh:carneval:


----------



## Abigail (25 Luglio 2010)

La mattina mi alzo molto presto (6) e esco col mio cavallo  (cane moltoooo alto e grande) e giro per i giardini col muso all'insu'.
Guardo il cielo e vedo solo rondini che giocano volando e nuvole bianche .
Se la giornata è come ieri vedo anche le montagne e il cielo fa quasi male agli occhi da quanto è' bello.
Il quartiere (molto verde) dorme e non c'è in giro nessuno.
Posso correre, urlare, fare la pirla col cane, rotolarmi nei prati e andare sull'altalena dei bambini (col rischio che il mio culo la sfondi:carneval senza che nessuno mi veda.
Posso fischiettare (è una mia mania) e ballare.
Mi sembra di essere l'unica al mondo e ,per poco, mi piace un casino.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (25 Luglio 2010)

La prima volta sulle Canarie, diciottenne - solo solo nelle montagne (Presa de Soria), ho capito un giorno perché vivo e quale sia il mio ruolo.

Poi sono partito di mente e mai più tornato 

Bellissima esperienza, consiglio a tutti.


----------



## Lettrice (25 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> La prima volta sulle Canarie, diciottenne - solo solo nelle montagne (Presa de Soria), ho capito un giorno perché vivo e quale sia il mio ruolo.
> 
> Poi sono partito di mente e mai più tornato
> 
> Bellissima esperienza, consiglio a tutti.


Descrivi!:carneval:

Perche' dovremmo andarci?


----------



## Abigail (25 Luglio 2010)

*altro momento maggico*

ieri sera stavo guardando Il curioso caso di Benjamin Button e mi chiama un ex (che mi aveva mollato tempo fa) che mi dice:
stavo pensando a te e a quando eravamo in tal posto , a come stavamo bene, a come eravamo perfetti.

Mia risposta:
Scusa, sto guardando brad Pitt,devo lasciarti.:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (25 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Descrivi!:carneval:
> 
> Perche' dovremmo andarci?


E' come essere sempre su di giri. Tutto è molto chiaro, ma non tutto è rivelato. Cioè la vita riserva sorprese a tutto andare (come sempre) ma a differenza di prima, si osa di curiosarci, anche al costo di morire, perché tanto, si sa, non c'è nulla e nessuno che realmente può toglierci qualcosa. Questa è la sensazione che ho fin da allora, tutti i giorni.

Nello stesso momento si scoprono anche le proprie risorse fino alla massima estensione, e la vita diventa a periodi molto estrema, come uno che si fuma la testa. Infatti credo che ho una testa molto fumata. Però senza droghe.

Col tempo si impara di sembrare normale quando è necessario. Ma fortunatamente posso essere fuso come un tegolo e la gente comunque crede che io sia normalissimo. Ed esattamente questa esperienza mi allieta il cuore oltre ogni limite e mi riempie di amore, l'unico amore che conosco.


----------



## Abigail (25 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> E' come essere sempre su di giri. Tutto è molto chiaro, ma non tutto è rivelato. Cioè la vita riserva sorprese a tutto andare (come sempre) ma a differenza di prima, si osa di curiosarci, anche al costo di morire, perché tanto, si sa, non c'è nulla e nessuno che realmente può toglierci qualcosa. Questa è la sensazione che ho fin da allora, tutti i giorni.
> 
> Nello stesso momento si scoprono anche le proprie risorse fino alla massima estensione, e la vita diventa a periodi molto estrema, come uno che si fuma la testa. *Infatti credo che ho una testa molto fumata. Però senza droghe.*
> 
> Col tempo si impara di sembrare normale quando è necessario. Ma fortunatamente posso essere fuso come un tegolo e la gente comunque crede che io sia normalissimo. Ed esattamente questa esperienza mi allieta il cuore oltre ogni limite e mi riempie di amore, l'unico amore che conosco.


Il bipolarismo da di queste sensazioni.
In certi momenti sembri fatto di coca senza aver preso niente e in altri hai picchi di depressione mostruosa.
Secondo me ne soffriamo un po' tutti


----------



## Lettrice (25 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> E' come essere sempre su di giri. Tutto è molto chiaro, ma non tutto è rivelato. *Cioè la vita riserva sorprese a tutto andare (come sempre) ma a differenza di prima, si osa di curiosarci, anche al costo di morire, perché tanto, si sa, non c'è nulla e nessuno che realmente può toglierci qualcosa*. Questa è la sensazione che ho fin da allora, tutti i giorni.
> 
> Nello stesso momento si scoprono anche le proprie risorse fino alla massima estensione, e la vita diventa a periodi molto estrema, come uno che si fuma la testa. Infatti credo che ho una testa molto fumata. Però senza droghe.
> 
> Col tempo si impara di sembrare normale quando è necessario. Ma fortunatamente posso essere fuso come un tegolo e la gente comunque crede che io sia normalissimo. Ed esattamente questa esperienza mi allieta il cuore oltre ogni limite e mi riempie di amore, l'unico amore che conosco.


Fantastico! E' quello che ho pensato io e da quel momento non solo, non mi abbandona ma e' cresciuto smisuratamente! Io non sono io, ma e' un tutto che puo' solo crescere.
Niente di hippie, per intenderci, solo un amore spaventosamente puro


----------



## Quibbelqurz (25 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Fantastico! E' quello che ho pensato io e da quel momento non solo, non mi abbandona ma e' cresciuto smisuratamente! *Io non sono io, ma e' un tutto che puo' solo crescere*.
> Niente di hippie, per intenderci, *solo un amore spaventosamente puro*


:up:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Luglio 2010)

Escludendo i figli, se no sono noiosa.
In acqua al mare nuotando con gli occhi aperti con l'azzurro neglio occhi. O quando il mare è mosso e c'è vento e l'aria è carica di iodio.
Ma anche in piscina.
O anche in auto guidando al tramonto in mezzo alla risaie e...l'autoradio.


----------



## Lettrice (25 Luglio 2010)

Figlie erano giustamente esclusi:up:


----------



## Abigail (25 Luglio 2010)

La perfezione?
dopo una serie di lunghi e pesanti  problemi di salute andare ad una visita  di controllo e sentirsi dire:
è tutto a posto, i controlli  verranno radicalmente diradati


----------



## Abigail (25 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Escludendo i figli, se no sono noiosa.
> In acqua al mare nuotando con gli occhi aperti con l'azzurro neglio occhi. O quando il mare è mosso e c'è vento e l'aria è carica di iodio.
> Ma anche in piscina.
> O anche in auto guidando al tramonto in mezzo alla risaie e...l'autoradio.


le risaie col sole che le illumina danno l''illusione di essere al mare


----------



## Lettrice (25 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> La perfezione?
> dopo una serie di lunghi e pesanti  problemi di salute andare ad una visita  di controllo e sentirsi dire:
> è tutto a posto, i controlli  verranno radicalmente diradati


Per questo dicevo personale e soggettivo.
Te la dedico capretta... forse una delle piu' belle canzoni mai scritte/composte IMHO
Probabilmente rappresenta la perfezione di cui parlavo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ppmdvXsMBE

Cara Prudence , non vuoi venire fuori a giocare?
Cara Prudence, saluta un nuovo meraviglioso giorno
Il sole e' sorto, il cielo e' blu
E' bellissimo e cosi' lo sei tu
Cara Prudence, non vuoi venire fuori a giocare?

Cara Prudence apri i tuoi occhi
Cara Prudence guarda il cielo limpido
Il vento e' debole, gli uccelli canteranno
Che tu sei parte di tutto questo
Cara Prudence, non vuoi aprire i tuoi occhi?

Guardati intorno

Cara Prudence fammi veder il tuo sorriso
Cara Prudence come per i bambini
Le nuvole diventeranno una collana di margherite
Dai, fammi vedere il tuo sorriso!
Cara Prudence, non vuoi farmi vedere il tuo sorriso?

Cara Prudence , non vuoi venire fuori a giocare?
Cara Prudence, saluta un nuovo meraviglioso giorno
Il sole e' sorto, il cielo e' blu
E' bellissimo e cosi' lo sei tu
Cara Prudence, non vuoi venire fuori a giocare?

( la traduzione e' mia quindi fottetevi:carneval


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Luglio 2010)

il mare della Sardegna all'alba con il profumo di mirto tutt'intorno (la pianta, non il liquore... ma anche il liquore va bene va'...)





e anche guidare all'alba sulla Via Aurelia nel tratto tra Noli e Varigotti (SV), è uno spettacolo, la strada è scavata in mezzo alla roccia e subito sotto c'è il mare, è bellissimo

http://www.varigotti.liguria.it/Documenti/ Da Varigotti a Capo Noli.pdf


----------



## Lettrice (25 Luglio 2010)

Fette di lardo di colonnata a iosa su una focaccina calda?


----------



## Abigail (25 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Per questo dicevo personale e soggettivo.
> Te la dedico capretta... forse una delle piu' belle canzoni mai scritte/composte IMHO
> Probabilmente rappresenta la perfezione di cui parlavo
> 
> ...


:carneval::carneval: me la becco e me la godo!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Luglio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> il mare della Sardegna all'alba con il profumo di mirto tutt'intorno (la pianta, non il liquore... ma anche il liquore va bene va'...)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Varigotti l'avevo già detto io... :incazzato:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (26 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Varigotti l'avevo già detto io... :incazzato:


 

davvero? dove? non qui vero? o sono così rintronata????


----------



## Abigail (26 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Fette di lardo di colonnata a iosa su una focaccina calda?


anche solo focaccina calda ligure (di nervi) appena sfornata e bella vunta, che ti rimangono i polpastrelli luccicanti:up:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (26 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> anche solo focaccina calda ligure (di nervi) appena sfornata e bella vunta, che ti rimangono i polpastrelli luccicanti:up:


 
e la focaccia al formaggio di Recco non è una libidine?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Luglio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> davvero? dove? non qui vero? o sono così rintronata????


 No altrove, non ricordo più il thread.:up:


----------



## Abigail (26 Luglio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> e la focaccia al formaggio di Recco non è una libidine?


ti prego non infierire
al formaggio non è la perfezione, di più.
Un orgasmo fisico psichico:mexican:


----------



## Lettrice (26 Luglio 2010)

Argh non mi piace il formaggio... e ho scoperto che m'impasta gli occhi:unhappy:


----------



## Lettrice (26 Luglio 2010)

Un purino?:carneval::rotfl:

Dai tanto abbiamo passato la fasci aprotetta:carneval:


----------



## Abigail (26 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Un purino?:carneval::rotfl:
> 
> Dai tanto abbiamo passato la fasci aprotetta:carneval:


che è??:mexican::mexican:
mi fai paura:carneval::carneval:


----------



## Abigail (26 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Argh non mi piace il formaggio... e ho scoperto che m'impasta gli occhi:unhappy:


hai provato a mangiarlo e non a spalmartelo sopra?


----------



## Lettrice (26 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> che è??:mexican::mexican:
> mi fai paura:carneval::carneval:


Ricordi di gioventu':carneval:

Un canna sottile rigorosamente di soli germogli di cannabis:rotfl:


----------



## Abigail (26 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ricordi di gioventu':carneval:
> 
> Un canna sottile rigorosamente di soli germogli di cannabis:rotfl:


te lo ricordi il bedees??
non si trova più e dire che era legalissimo


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (26 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> te lo ricordi il bedees??
> non si trova più e dire che era legalissimo


 
ma faceva cagare, dai


meglio il purino, decisamente


----------



## Old Aleluja (26 Luglio 2010)

io invece, a differenza di persa, vorrò essere banale...quando mia figlia come prima vera parola ha detto papà e non mamma....


----------



## Nobody (26 Luglio 2010)

Un momento di felicità assoluta è quando ho preso in braccio mia figlia la prima volta, appena nata.
Però si era scritto di lasciar stare i figli, mi pare... allora, momenti in cui davvero riesco a stare nell'istante che vivo... quando parlo con mio padre, quando sono in moto, quando guardo un bel film, quando ho sete e sento la birra gelata che scende, quando corro e mi passano sopra i fenicotteri (in volo:carneval ... cose così.


----------



## Mari' (26 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> La perfezione?
> dopo una serie di lunghi e pesanti  problemi di salute andare ad una visita  di controllo e sentirsi dire:
> è tutto a posto, i controlli  verranno radicalmente diradati


Comunque  tanti auguri :up:


----------



## Abigail (26 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Comunque  tanti auguri :up:


In fondo anche se a volte non sembra ,di momenti perfetti nella vita ce ne sono eccome!


----------



## Mari' (26 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> In fondo anche se a volte non sembra ,di momenti perfetti nella vita ce ne sono eccome!


Guarda che esistono anche tutti i giorni


----------



## Abigail (26 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Guarda che esistono anche tutti i giorni


In che senso??


----------



## Mari' (26 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> In che senso??


... nel senso che tutti i giorni ci svegliamo, apriamo gli occhi, osserviamo tutto quello che c'e' intorno a noi e che possiamo cambiare vita quando vogliamo ... anche senza biglietto della lotteria, basta volerlo.


----------



## Micia (26 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Secondo i vostri gusti e tendenze... descrivete un momento che ritenete "perfetto" nella vostra vita.
> Il mio e' in bicicletta, non posso farci nulla, sono una solitaria...mi ricordo una mattina, quando ancora per lavoro, andavo in un ufficio grigio e palloso... ci andavo in bici 7.5 km sola andata... quella mattina ascoltavo Beethoven la IX, cosa che non faccio mai perche' non ascolto musica classica... comunque quella mattina dopo aver portato Sbarella all'asilo, ho cominciato a pedalare con Ludovico e cazzo, sara' stata la luce del mattino riflessa sull'acqua, il sonno dello svegliarsi alle 5... in ogni caso mi sembrava di pedalare nella bellezza piu' pura... quella che non ha bisogno di un codice a barre per definirne il valore.
> Non ero fumata ma ho pensato di essere dio:rotfl:
> Era il mio momento "perfetto".
> ...


 
esimia ienaccia, che bello questo post.

ebbene, anche per me che sono sempre piu' orsa selvaggia e solitaria i momenti in cui mi sono detta, " beh, potrei anche schiattare ora , ho conosciuto la felicità " sono:

. quando vado in bici. rigoroso ipod.
. quando suono
. e la prima volta che ho cantatto un 'aria . ho dovuto smettere perchè l'emozione era troppa. fisicamente iena, una sensazione inimmaginabile.


----------



## Micia (26 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> E' come essere sempre su di giri. Tutto è molto chiaro, ma non tutto è rivelato. Cioè la vita riserva sorprese a tutto andare (come sempre) ma a differenza di prima, si osa di curiosarci, anche al costo di morire, perché tanto, si sa, non c'è nulla e nessuno che realmente può toglierci qualcosa. Questa è la sensazione che ho fin da allora, tutti i giorni.
> 
> Nello stesso momento si scoprono anche le proprie risorse fino alla massima estensione, e la vita diventa a periodi molto estrema, come uno che si fuma la testa. Infatti credo che ho una testa molto fumata. Però senza droghe.
> 
> Col tempo si impara di sembrare normale quando è necessario. Ma fortunatamente posso essere fuso come un tegolo e la gente comunque crede che io sia normalissimo. Ed esattamente questa esperienza mi allieta il cuore oltre ogni limite e mi riempie di amore, l'unico amore che conosco.


 

che belle robe cha hai scritto...


----------



## Micia (26 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Il bipolarismo da di queste sensazioni.
> In certi momenti sembri fatto di coca senza aver preso niente e in altri hai picchi di depressione mostruosa.
> Secondo me ne soffriamo un po' tutti


eccallà.

devo cambiare pastiglia allora.:mrgreen:


----------



## Micia (26 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Fantastico! E' quello che ho pensato io e da quel momento non solo, non mi abbandona ma e' cresciuto smisuratamente! Io non sono io, ma e' un tutto che puo' solo crescere.
> Niente di hippie, per intenderci, solo un amore spaventosamente puro


:up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## Micia (26 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Fette di lardo di colonnata a iosa su una focaccina calda?


taci.


----------



## Micia (26 Luglio 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> io invece, a differenza di persa, vorrò essere banale...quando mia figlia come prima vera parola ha detto papà e non mamma....


amore che sei

anche io .
ma i figli li avevo esclusi.


----------



## Lettrice (26 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> In fondo anche se a volte non sembra ,di momenti perfetti nella vita ce ne sono eccome!





Mari' ha detto:


> Guarda che esistono anche tutti i giorni





Mari' ha detto:


> ... nel senso che tutti i giorni ci svegliamo, apriamo gli occhi, osserviamo tutto quello che c'e' intorno a noi e che possiamo cambiare vita quando vogliamo ... anche senza biglietto della lotteria, basta volerlo.


Quoto perche' lo penso anche io... magari la perfezione non si raggiunge tutti i giorni, pero' ci si puo' lavorare:carneval:


----------



## Micia (26 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Un momento di felicità assoluta è quando ho preso in braccio mia figlia la prima volta, appena nata.
> Però si era scritto di lasciar stare i figli, mi pare... allora, momenti in cui davvero riesco a stare nell'istante che vivo*... quando parlo con mio padre*, quando sono in moto, quando guardo un bel film, quando ho sete e sento la birra gelata che scende, quando corro e mi passano sopra i fenicotteri (in volo:carneval ... cose così.


 ....ma tu guarda che cose stupende che si devo leggere con sto 3d...


----------



## Micia (26 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> In fondo anche se a volte non sembra ,di momenti perfetti nella vita ce ne sono eccome!


 
Ecco, tu in questo momento. 

e tutti quelli che qui hanno risposto.

mi ci avete fatto commuovere.


----------



## Abigail (26 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Quoto perche' lo penso anche io... magari la perfezione non si raggiunge tutti i giorni, pero' ci si puo' lavorare:carneval:


Ma sai, la perfezione è tale perchè quasi (se non totalmente) irraggiungibile.
Io sono della filosofia che tante piccole cose belle la fanno quantomeno intravedere.
A volte basta veramente poco e invece noi ci immaginiamo chissachè.

Per esempio, ieri mattina mi son svegliata tardi e ho fatto colazione con tazzone di caffelatte freddo e crostini caldi col burro.:mexican::mexican:


----------



## Minerva (26 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Secondo i vostri gusti e tendenze... descrivete un momento che ritenete "perfetto" nella vostra vita.
> Il mio e' in bicicletta, non posso farci nulla, sono una solitaria...mi ricordo una mattina, quando ancora per lavoro, andavo in un ufficio grigio e palloso... ci andavo in bici 7.5 km sola andata... quella mattina ascoltavo Beethoven la IX, cosa che non faccio mai perche' non ascolto musica classica... comunque quella mattina dopo aver portato Sbarella all'asilo, ho cominciato a pedalare con Ludovico e cazzo, sara' stata la luce del mattino riflessa sull'acqua, il sonno dello svegliarsi alle 5... in ogni caso mi sembrava di pedalare nella bellezza piu' pura... quella che non ha bisogno di un codice a barre per definirne il valore.
> Non ero fumata ma ho pensato di essere dio:rotfl:
> Era il mio momento "perfetto".
> ...


hai descritto la felicità


----------



## Minerva (26 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> La perfezione?
> dopo una serie di lunghi e pesanti  problemi di salute andare ad una visita  di controllo e sentirsi dire:
> è tutto a posto, i controlli  verranno radicalmente diradati


----------



## Micia (26 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> hai descritto la felicità


e la tua?


----------



## Micia (26 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Ma sai, la perfezione è tale perchè quasi (se non totalmente) irraggiungibile.
> Io sono della filosofia che tante piccole cose belle la fanno quantomeno intravedere.
> A volte basta veramente poco e invece noi ci immaginiamo chissachè.
> 
> Per esempio, ieri mattina mi son svegliata tardi e ho fatto colazione con tazzone di caffelatte freddo e crostini caldi col burro.:mexican::mexican:


----------



## Giusy (26 Luglio 2010)

Dunque....
Il mio "momento perfetto" lo sento arrivare tipo un'onda che cresce quando sono davanti ad un'opera d'arte. Parte dal cuore e finisce nel cervello. Goduria assoluta.


----------



## Micia (26 Luglio 2010)

Giusy ha detto:


> Dunque....
> Il mio "momento perfetto" lo sento arrivare tipo un'onda che cresce quando sono davanti ad un'opera d'arte. Parte dal cuore e finisce nel cervello. Goduria assoluta.


condividddddo.


----------



## Micia (26 Luglio 2010)

un momento perfetto è stato anche ieri, ero ai bordi di una piscina e ho visto un papi che portava sulle spalle la propria provolettA di 4 / 5 anni... erano commoventi...


----------



## Giusy (26 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> un momento perfetto è stato anche ieri, ero ai bordi di una piscina e ho visto un papi che portava sulle spalle la propria provolettA di 4 / 5 anni... erano commoventi...


Io adoro i papà che si spupazzano i figli!


----------



## Micia (26 Luglio 2010)

Giusy ha detto:


> Io adoro i papà che si spupazzano i figli!


vero?


----------



## Giusy (26 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> vero?


Siiiii!
Mi fanno tenerezza!


----------



## Abigail (26 Luglio 2010)

Giusy ha detto:


> Siiiii!
> Mi fanno tenerezza!


Bhè ma dalla tenerezza alla perfezione ce ne passa.
segnalate entrambe:singleeye:


----------



## Giusy (26 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Bhè ma dalla tenerezza alla perfezione ce ne passa.
> segnalate entrambe:singleeye:


Si si, infatti il mio momento perfetto è un altro.... (descritto sopra)


----------



## brugola (26 Luglio 2010)

sabato scorso, insieme alla mia famiglia a festeggiare i miei 27 anni :mrgreen:


----------



## Abigail (26 Luglio 2010)

noctambulotti ha detto:


> sabato scorso, insieme alla mia famiglia a festeggiare i miei* 27 ann*i :mrgreen:


sei gnocca?
li mandi in paradiso?
prenotata:up:


----------



## Giusy (26 Luglio 2010)

noctambulotti ha detto:


> sabato scorso, insieme alla mia famiglia a festeggiare i miei 27 anni :mrgreen:


Caspita!
Stai invecchiando....


----------



## brugola (26 Luglio 2010)

Giusy ha detto:


> Caspita!
> Stai invecchiando....


no, io andando avanti ringiovanisco e mi vengono le chiappe ubertose :mexican:


----------



## brugola (26 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> sei gnocca?
> *li mandi in paradiso*?
> prenotata:up:


si, nel mio biglietto da visita c'è scritto
destinazione paradiso :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Giusy (26 Luglio 2010)

noctambulotti ha detto:


> si, nel mio biglietto da visita c'è scritto
> destinazione paradiso :mrgreen::mrgreen:


...paradiso città?


----------



## brugola (26 Luglio 2010)

Giusy ha detto:


> ...paradiso città?


 
e dopo una notte con me si ritrovano con la loro storia tra le dita


----------



## Abigail (26 Luglio 2010)

noctambulotti ha detto:


> si, nel mio biglietto da visita c'è scritto
> destinazione paradiso :mrgreen::mrgreen:


I tuoi problemi senza me si chiaman guai?


----------



## Giusy (26 Luglio 2010)

Siamo tra le top ot della giornata!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Luglio 2010)

Mi pare che tra i momenti, se non di perfezione, almeno di vero divertimento si possano aggiungere gli o.t. scherzosi su un forum....?


----------



## Amoremio (26 Luglio 2010)

noctambulotti ha detto:


> no, io andando avanti ringiovanisco e mi vengono le chiappe ubertose :mexican:


quindi ingrassi? :carneval:


----------



## brugola (26 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> quindi ingrassi? :carneval:


più tose che uber :mexican:


----------



## Amoremio (26 Luglio 2010)

noctambulotti ha detto:


> no, io andando avanti ringiovanisco e mi vengono le chiappe ubertose :mexican:





noctambulotti ha detto:


> si, nel mio biglietto da visita c'è scritto
> destinazione paradiso :mrgreen::mrgreen:





Giusy ha detto:


> ...paradiso città?





noctambulotti ha detto:


> e dopo una notte con me si ritrovano con la loro storia tra le dita





Abigail ha detto:


> I tuoi problemi senza me si chiaman guai?


 


Giusy ha detto:


> Siamo tra le top ot della giornata!


basta poco per avere un momento perfetto

in ufficio, soli, senza cagachez di fronte

leggere questa serie di post

e ridere di cuore

e vedere le vostre faccette come riflesse nel monitor, come se foste qui

e ricordare che eravate qui anche quando non mi ricordavo nemmeno più come si rideva 
....

e me lo insegnaste di nuovo


----------



## Abigail (26 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> basta poco per avere un momento perfetto
> 
> in ufficio, soli, senza cagachez di fronte
> 
> ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> basta poco per avere un momento perfetto
> 
> in ufficio, soli, senza cagachez di fronte
> 
> ...


 :up:


----------



## brugola (26 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> e* ricordare che eravate qui anche quando non mi ricordavo nemmeno più come si rideva *
> *....*
> 
> *e me lo insegnaste di nuovo*


bacia i culi e pigia :mrgreen:


----------



## Abigail (26 Luglio 2010)

noctambulotti ha detto:


> bacia i culi e pigia :mrgreen:


:mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican:


----------



## Amoremio (26 Luglio 2010)

noctambulotti ha detto:


> bacia i culi e pigia :mrgreen:


non possooooooo!!!!!!


----------



## brugola (26 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non possooooooo!!!!!!


almeno bacia :mexican:


----------



## Micia (26 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> sei gnocca?
> li mandi in paradiso?
> prenotata:up:


io ti meno. giuro.:rotfl:


----------



## Micia (26 Luglio 2010)

*amore.*



Amoremio ha detto:


> basta poco per avere un momento perfetto
> 
> in ufficio, soli, senza cagachez di fronte
> 
> ...


 
straquoto col Sangue


----------



## Micia (26 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi pare che tra i momenti, se non di perfezione, almeno di vero divertimento si possano aggiungere gli o.t. scherzosi su un forum....? [:up:


----------



## Amoremio (26 Luglio 2010)

noctambulotti ha detto:


> almeno bacia :mexican:


non so se te lo meriti 

sai 
io c'ho un lato B che è quasi un C e non ha niente da invidiare all'A e al D
per non parlare di quando mando ad F
poi c'ho
seno e coseno e nessuno dei 2 verde
'na diagonale sorridente( credo più o meno come la tua, ma più più che meno )
e qualcuno mi ha già chiamato Nirvana

vedi 'n po' te :carneval:


----------



## Amoremio (26 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi pare che tra i momenti, se non di perfezione, almeno di vero divertimento si possano aggiungere gli o.t. scherzosi su un forum....?





miciolidia ha detto:


> :up:


ma anche i quote :carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma anche i quote :carneval:


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:i quote di micio sono uno spettacolo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## brugola (26 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non so se te lo meriti
> 
> sai
> *io c'ho un lato B che è quasi un C* e non ha niente da invidiare all'A e al D


didietro liceo davanti museo?


----------



## Giusy (26 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non so se te lo meriti
> 
> sai
> io c'ho un lato B che è quasi un C e non ha niente da invidiare all'A e al D
> ...


Adesso voglio il disegnino!


Ma le caprette ti fanno ciao?


----------



## Amoremio (26 Luglio 2010)

noctambulotti ha detto:


> dableiu? :carneval:


quello sarebbe seno e coseno 

se bastasse una lettera dell'alfabeto:carneval:


----------



## Amoremio (26 Luglio 2010)

Giusy ha detto:


> Adesso voglio il disegnino!
> 
> 
> Ma le caprette ti fanno ciao?


quello è il meno
 devi vedere come sculettano le montagne quando vengono da me :mexican:


----------



## brugola (26 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> se bastasse una lettera dell'alfabeto:carneval:


sappi che ti volevo votare ma sei piena :mexican:


----------



## Giusy (26 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> quello è il meno
> devi vedere come sculettano le montagne quando vengono da me :mexican:


Sarà perchè Dio ti ha fatto bella come un ramo di ciliegio!





































Sto ridendo da sola come una pazza!


----------



## Amoremio (26 Luglio 2010)

noctambulotti ha detto:


> sappi che ti volevo votare ma sei piena :mexican:


può succedere!

d'altronde, sai, ...

tornano sempre :carneval::carneval::carneval:




(a parte gli scherzi:  davvero? può succedere?
non ci credo :diffi:

menti sapendo di mentolo)


----------



## Amoremio (26 Luglio 2010)

Giusy ha detto:


> Sarà perchè Dio ti ha fatto bella come un ramo di ciliegio!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Papero (26 Luglio 2010)

noctambulotti ha detto:


> didietro liceo davanti museo?



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Giusy (26 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


>


Ma avete colto la citazione colta?


----------



## Lettrice (26 Luglio 2010)

noctambulotti ha detto:


> sabato scorso, insieme alla mia famiglia a festeggiare i miei 27 anni :mrgreen:


:rotfl::rotfl:

Segnalata per cazzate


----------



## Lettrice (26 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:i quote di micio sono uno spettacolo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Vero:condom:


----------



## Abigail (26 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Segnalata per cazzate


:mexican::mexican:


----------



## Micia (26 Luglio 2010)

dicevate sul mio conto?.





Lettrice ha detto:


> Vero:condom:


sono pigra.


----------



## Lettrice (26 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> dicevate sul mio conto?.
> sono pigra.


Io ho risposto di la' alla tua domanda "fondamentale della vita" sulle Louboutin :carneval:


----------



## brugola (26 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Segnalata per cazzate


 
che modi :mexican:


----------



## Grande82 (26 Luglio 2010)

momento perfetto.
è l'alba e sul mare piatto e lucido ci sono solo le strisce arancioni del sole che sorge e alcune barchette lontane di pescatori. 
E io.
che entro in acqua e nuoto verso il sole in silenzio. 

il massimo dopo una notte calda e possibilmente senza vestiti.
sensazione di pace.

i momenti perfetti sembrano quasi tutti svolgersi in solitudine, avete notato?


----------



## aristocat (26 Luglio 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> momento perfetto.
> è l'alba e sul mare piatto e lucido ci sono solo le strisce arancioni del sole che sorge e alcune barchette lontane di pescatori.
> E io.
> che entro in acqua e nuoto verso il sole in silenzio.
> ...


Mi hai tolto le parole dalla tastiera! :up:
Anche per me è così. Ma devo ancora pensare al Momento Perfetto in assoluto... poi scriverò :singleeye:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (26 Luglio 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> momento perfetto.
> è l'alba e sul mare piatto e lucido ci sono solo le strisce arancioni del sole che sorge e alcune barchette lontane di pescatori.
> E io.
> che entro in acqua e nuoto verso il sole in silenzio.
> ...


I momenti perfetti con altre persone sono più rari, ma anche più perfetti


----------



## Abigail (26 Luglio 2010)

*La perfezione*

quando il tuo cagnone  ti zompa addosso e ti fa gli "agguati" per giocare e poi ti guarda con occhioni adoranti e spinge col muso la mano per farsi accarezzare


----------



## Micia (26 Luglio 2010)

valla a trovare mo'...





Lettrice ha detto:


> Io ho risposto di la' alla tua domanda "fondamentale della vita" sulle Louboutin :carneval:


----------



## Abigail (27 Luglio 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> i momenti perfetti sembrano quasi tutti svolgersi in solitudine, avete notato?


 Vero.


----------



## Lettrice (27 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> valla a trovare mo'...


Racchia:carneval:

Non mi piace chiedere cosa voglio che mi si regali... non so per me i regali non si chiedono... anche se si puo' cercare di pilotare la scelta... a me non e' mai andata bene ma neanche troppo male


----------



## Abigail (27 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Racchia:carneval:
> 
> Non mi piace chiedere cosa voglio che mi si regali... non so per me i regali non si chiedono... anche se si puo' cercare di pilotare la scelta... a me non e' mai andata bene ma neanche troppo male


Io invece piloto eccome:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Lettrice (27 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Io invece piloto eccome:mrgreen::mrgreen:


Per certe cose funziona... ma di fronte alle scarpe e ai nomi in genere si confondono:rotfl:


----------



## Abigail (27 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Per certe cose funziona... ma di fronte alle scarpe e ai nomi in genere si confondono:rotfl:


Io fornisco indirizzo negozio, prezzo , modello e ,con mancia, vado direttamente a comprarmele io:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lettrice (27 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Io fornisco indirizzo negozio, prezzo , modello e ,con mancia, vado direttamente a comprarmele io:rotfl::rotfl:


Cazzo non ci riesco:condom:


----------



## Abigail (27 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Cazzo non ci riesco:condom:


Perchè??? se sono in confidenza ovviamente (lo faccio con la mi mamma e le mie sorelle).


----------



## Lettrice (27 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Perchè??? se sono in confidenza ovviamente (lo faccio con la mi mamma e le mie sorelle).


Perche' non l'ho mai fatto, non lo faccio neanche con mia figlia, quello che le arriva si tiene... comunque dipende sicuramente dalla spesa del regalo.

Cosi' e' sicuramente piu' pratico ma mi toglie il gusto di fare il regalo


----------



## Abigail (27 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Perche' non l'ho mai fatto, non lo faccio neanche con mia figlia, quello che le arriva si tiene... comunque dipende sicuramente dalla spesa del regalo.
> 
> Cosi' e' sicuramente piu' pratico ma mi toglie il gusto di fare il regalo


Ma sai, finchè si è piccoli certamente la sorpresa è importante ma da grandi, siccome mia madre ha dei gusti di cioccolata:mrgreen: al  15° regalo toppato mi ha fatto questa proposta:carneval:

e poi pretendo sempre anche delle piccole sorpresine:carneval:


----------



## Micia (27 Luglio 2010)

*iena*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Racchia:carneval:
> 
> Non mi piace chiedere cosa voglio che mi si regali... non so per me i regali non si chiedono... anche se si puo' cercare di pilotare la scelta... a me non e' mai andata bene ma neanche troppo male


grazie iena. lo avevo trovato ieri sera,ho risposto ma ho dovuto cancellare per problemi tecnici del pc

ora ti dico la mia: nemmeno io chiedo mai. e non lo farei nemmeno sotto tortura, e forse di questo ne avevamo già parlato. osservo le donne che pretendono, chiedono ( una di queste proprio una Lauboutin si è fatta regalare , almeno dice ) ed è per questo che sto riflettendo su un fatto :

*l'attenzione per se stessi, passa anche atttraverso la capacità di chiedere, intendo in una relazione di coppia*.

al di là di questa scarpaccia meravigliosa che  è solo un pretesto.


----------



## Micia (27 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Io invece piloto eccome:mrgreen::mrgreen:


 ecco, vedi?

tu sei diversa, io non ci riuscirei mai. è un limite. temo.


----------



## Abigail (27 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> ecco, vedi?
> 
> tu sei diversa, io non ci riuscirei mai. è un limite. temo.


Ma con tua madre e le tue sorelle neppure??
Bhò.
A me non sembra strano


----------



## Micia (27 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Perchè??? se sono in confidenza ovviamente (lo faccio con la mi mamma e le mie sorelle).


 
non con tua mamma. 

col tuo boy.

ci riesci?


----------



## Abigail (27 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> non con tua mamma.
> 
> col tuo boy.
> 
> ci riesci?


Col boy   se mi chiede se c'è qualcosa che desidero però glielo dico. Poi sceglie decide lui.
Se mi piace un  cellulare o un gioiello non troppo costoso e mi chiede cosa voglio però non ci vedo nulla di strano a dirglielo


----------



## Lettrice (27 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> grazie iena. lo avevo trovato ieri sera,ho risposto ma ho dovuto cancellare per problemi tecnici del pc
> 
> ora ti dico la mia: nemmeno io chiedo mai. e non lo farei nemmeno sotto tortura, e forse di questo ne avevamo già parlato. osservo le donne che pretendono, chiedono ( una di queste proprio una Lauboutin si è fatta regalare , almeno dice ) ed è per questo che sto riflettendo su un fatto :
> 
> ...


Chiedo altre cose o meglio piu' che chiedere metto in chiaro quello che mi piacerebbe ricevere (non si parla di scarpe o regali)... ma perche' sono cose che se non si mettono in chiaro e' proprio inutile imbarcarsi.

I regali non so... non ci vuole Sherlock Holmes per capire cosa mi piace, chi mi conosce sa come farmi contenta... magari non e' arrivato Christian ma e' arrivato Manolo:carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Luglio 2010)

Se non capiscono cosa mi piace sono ciechi, scemi o ..non gliene frega una cippa.
Avrei dovuto capire la situazione con sei mesi di anticipo, visto l'orologio che mi aveva regalato...


----------



## Abigail (27 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se non capiscono cosa mi piace sono ciechi, scemi o ..non gliene frega una cippa.
> Avrei dovuto capire la situazione con sei mesi di anticipo, visto l'orologio che mi aveva regalato...


a me piace


----------



## Lettrice (27 Luglio 2010)

Quell'orologio era motivo di divorzio... cosi' come gli stivali che mi regalo' il padre di Sbarella, veramente inguardabili:condom:


----------



## Abigail (27 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Quell'orologio era motivo di divorzio... cosi' come gli stivali che mi regalo' il padre di Sbarella, veramente inguardabili:condom:


:mrgreen::mrgreen:

mo perchè?? non è brutto


----------



## Lettrice (27 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> :mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> mo perchè?? non è brutto


Ma lo trovo vistoso... non mi sembra roba per Persa


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Luglio 2010)

Abigail, forse, non l'hai visto bene.
E' di quelli di cui facevano la pubblicità durante il GF. Ha il vetro sfaccettato.
Poi ho capito che gliene aveva regalato uno della serie lei (donna raffinatissima...) da uomo, indescrivibile, e lui per giustificarlo ne aveva preso uno per me. Così faceva quello che aveva avuto l'iniziativa. I figli hanno riso per sei mesi.
Figurati che lui aveva sempre portato orologi molto piatti e sobri tipo


----------



## brugola (27 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Abigail, forse, non l'hai visto bene.
> *E' di quelli di cui facevano la pubblicità durante il GF. Ha il vetro sfaccettato.*
> Poi ho capito che gliene aveva regalato uno della serie lei (donna raffinatissima...) da uomo, indescrivibile, e lui per giustificarlo ne aveva preso uno per me. Così faceva quello che aveva avuto l'iniziativa. I figli hanno riso per sei mesi.
> Figurati che lui aveva sempre portato orologi molto piatti e sobri tipo


 
:mexican::mexican: da lapidarlo


----------



## Abigail (27 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Abigail, forse, non l'hai visto bene.
> E' di quelli di cui facevano la pubblicità durante il GF. Ha il vetro sfaccettato.
> * Poi ho capito che gliene aveva regalato uno della serie lei (donna raffinatissima...) da uomo, indescrivibile, e lui per giustificarlo ne aveva preso uno per me. *Così faceva quello che aveva avuto l'iniziativa. I figli hanno riso per sei mesi.
> Figurati che lui aveva sempre portato orologi molto piatti e sobri tipo


Allora ritiro tutto.
Le sfaccettature non si vedevano


----------



## Amoremio (27 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Quell'orologio era motivo di divorzio... cosi' come gli stivali che mi regalo' il padre di Sbarella, veramente inguardabili:condom:


quoto

quannocevòcevò :mexican:


----------

